# Come at me bro



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

I still lean toward INFJ for you. Your latest questionnaire answers have made me soften my stance on the P/J dimension, so I can see more possibilities for you being INFP or INTP, but my first picks are INTJ or INFJ.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Tru7h said:


> I am inclined to agree with *drmiller100*.





drmiller100 said:


> My guess is INFP. You made no effort to fix the car or troubleshoot the car.
> everything you write is about people. and you are pretty inwardly focused on your own personal beliefs, and not too worried about society or social pressures.
> 
> I see lots of Fi. No Ti. Maybe a bit of Te.


The first time I was typed here I was typed as an INFP (tho they claimed FiSi loop).
I'm unsure tho if I relate to inferior Te and I don't identify with the passion that I see from many FPs. I'm very adaptable when it comes to my values and if shown a reason I will change them unlike many FPs. Actually, I believe Jung said that form of weakness in adaptability is a sign of inferior thinking.

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.


Currently I am drained due to there being a lot of people here. -_-'
I'm still a 21 year old male btw.


2. What type(s) do you usually score as on tests?


Completely depends on whatever bias I might have at the moment. I've scored as just about every type at some point.


3. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Choose 2 photos and look at each for as long as you feel that you need. Copy and paste the photos here (or write the link like example: www[dot]flickr[dot]com/photos/jacoboson/8697480741/in/explore-2013-05-01), and write your impression of each of them.
2013-09-06-13h44m26.272P7615 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
"If you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you" that was my first thought.
I don't know why, but being stared at incredibly magnetic for my mind. Can't stop staring back at them.
Can't really say more about this, I'm too distracted by being stared at.

Incy Wincey (explored) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
"Like a spider in the web", quite literally. I love feeling that kind of control, or rather like I am that important and aware of what is going on.
Regarding the title...






4. You are on the clock to fix something, a friend of yours sits beside you and gives a lot of interesting ideas, none of them actually help or are related to your situation, but they are still something you find interesting. What is your reaction? What do you say? What do you do? What's your train of thought?


This is like one of the best ways to annoy me. I really hate it when I am focusing on a specific task and someone comes around and distracts you from it. Even helping me when I am focus will likely only lead to an apathetic response from me rather than anything positive or negative.


5a. What are some of your most important values? 


It's one big really and that is liberty. I am liberal (that is not an american political party) and that is not political, but value based.


5b. Can they change? What would be the reason if they changed?


No, I will always believe in and support liberty. The only reason for me changing it is if freedom would imply a worse situation than control and I don't see that happening.


6. You are in a car with some other people, the people in the car are talking. Someone makes a claim that you see as immoral/rude/cruel. What is your inward reaction? What do you think? What do you say?


I would get annoyed and may or may not start to argue depending on my mood.
More tho I would just silently lose respect for that person.


7. a) What activities energizes you the most? Why?


I enjoy having intellectual conversations and kind of drilling people with questions as I like learning.


7. b) What activities drains you the most? Why?


Social stuff, things that aren't really that new or are over-discussed like religion and politics. I mean, there's nothing to learn there and nothing to gain and I am not gonna try to convince anyone that my view is superior to theirs in any way when it comes to those.


8. Do you believe you are introverted or extraverted? Why do you believe that? (Please be as detailed as possible)


Introverted and it's not really surprising as any form of social event drains me sooner or later (as in within at least a few hours) unless they make me act "high" which sometimes happens. Kinda get fake drunk.


9. Please describe yourself, what do you see as your greatest strengths and what do you see as your greatest weaknesses?


I'm good with empathy, I seem to be very good as a ball plank as well for ideas (like giving ideas a yay or nay and twisting and turning their idea to see if I could make it fit).

I'm awful at sympathy and I am generally quite awful at social grace. Tend to value information more than the effect retrieving it has on people (even tho I feel bad if they get hurt or angry).


10. Please describe yourself when you are feeling stressed. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.


I reach a degree of stress in which my mind just gets overloaded with information and that tends to give me an extreme headache. You could almost say stress = headache.


11. What is your "soft spot" (the area that makes you upset if people mess with)?


That would be a lot of things happening at the same time, especially when people are asking me questions and doing things for me like when I went to IKEA with my mother and sister to buy things for my apartment and they started to buy things for me without really asking me and stressing me out as well with a lot of questions. That almost gave me enough of a headache to put me into tears. People talking when I am tired is like being stabbed in the ear. I was that kind of tired once and everyone in my class was talking at the same time and I had such a headache that I had to put my hands to my ears and started to crawl up before I screamed at everyone to shut up.
Sound + tired could lead to stress + pain + panic.
(this was one of the reasons I thought I was autistic for a while)


12. What are most of the ideas/thoughts you get generally centered around (try to expand your answers as much as possible)?


Power, things and sociology you could say. This was one of the reasons why I can help my dad to some degree as I am fairly good at thinking out how things should be.
View attachment 82459

^ This was my solution for me not wanting to stand and hold that thing until my dad was done. :tongue:


13. What's your opinion of getting frequent feedback on what you do? (Someone pointing out what is good, what is bad, what and how to improve) Is there a limit to how often you want feedback? If so, what is the limit?


I need it, I love to discuss and it helps me think if I can talk to another person. As long as it is constructive and I am allowed time to fix it then I am happy.


14. Anything beyond what has been discussed that you would like to add?

Not really.
Btw. this iwantmoar page is so random, I mean like... 
I WANT MOAR #416 
I WANT MOAR #448
I WANT MOAR #4727
I WANT MOAR #1953
I WANT MOAR #1298


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

UGH. I don't know what your MBTI type is, but I'm so sure you are a 5 its ridonculous.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> UGH. I don't know what your MBTI type is, but I'm so sure you are a 5 its ridonculous.


What makes you say that? I'm curious. 
Other people have been barraging me about being a 6 (even tho that doesn't make sense).


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

*A Wizard appears unto you...*

I have never stopped recalculating what your type is... honestly... and I still think INTJ. I think you are very objective with logic. I think Teybo is a good foil in that regard. Comparatively, and generally, you are very objective and inductive of other people's thought process. In fact, this very thread shows it. You set the standard impossibly high with your Ni... but you need to gather and induct the logical processes of others. Just like I try to force people to offer different perspectives to fuel my own process ... you want to see as much of other people's logic as you can. 

At least that is the impression that I get. Teybo, for example, seems to internalize that process like I do. 

*flashbomb*


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Read this as "Come on me bro". Not gonna lie, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

phony said:


> Read this as "Come on me bro". Not gonna lie, I'm disappointed.


You can "come on me" any day you'd like. :wink:


----------

